# pill bug or cockroach?



## bryce (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi guys can anyone tell me what these are?
They keep coming from the drain or from the wood window sill in the shower.















I thought they where cockroaches but now someone says it's pill bugs.


----------



## bryce (Mar 29, 2011)

here's a better picture been dead for a while


----------



## AYColumbia (Mar 30, 2011)

They look like pill bugs.  Just type "pill bug" into Google and you'll see.


----------



## TxBuilder (Mar 30, 2011)

Pill bugs.


----------



## chaluska (May 23, 2011)

we always called them rolly-pollies


----------



## Speedbump (May 24, 2011)

There are lots of makes and models of Roaches, but those don't look like Pill Bugs either.  The scales on the back don't look as uniform as a pill bugs.  But then again, I'm no bug expert.


----------



## lh66 (May 30, 2011)

yeah they look like pill bugs


----------



## mrrobinson (Sep 12, 2011)

well, they are definitely not cockroaches. so i guess they are pill bugs


----------



## SnellExperts (Sep 15, 2011)

Def roly-polys. I thought everyone had those things around. They usually hide under rocks and stuff around here (east coast) Seems like they are pretty much everywhere.


----------



## byoung (Oct 31, 2011)

The are definately pill bugs. I see them on my roof all of the time while I am cleaning my gutters.


----------



## vette2020 (Feb 10, 2012)

nope, those are NOT cockroaches


----------



## dpennnash (Jul 19, 2012)

That I believe to be a roach/pill bug hybrid. Pill bugs are amphibious, that thing is flatter and moves quicker than a pill bug I know this. To leave whatever body of water in abnormal for pill bug. It is not any shade of gray, has either a milky or transparent yellow color yes? Enhanced speed, flat body, and it DOES NOT roll into a ball yet it is segmented. It is a new hybrid species, I have been looking for a confirmation that these "hybrids"existed else where and were not a mere illusion of the mind, note I can further my research.


----------



## nealtw (Jul 20, 2012)

dpennnash: welcome to the site.
bryce: If they are come from the woodwook in the house, what have you done about that.


----------



## MorrisLowe321 (Sep 10, 2012)

Pill bugs near me..


----------



## bryce (Sep 10, 2012)

Yes well that was a rental, i am glad to be out of there. The problem was leaks and wood around the house which became infested with these bugs. The bathroom had wood in the shower.


----------



## MorrisLowe321 (Sep 14, 2012)

Well good then bryce, at least you will not face any more trouble


----------

